# Article On Footing Drains



## denick (Feb 13, 2006)

Anyone who would like to contribute to the article we are going to try to write for the Buildpedia please post your interest here. 

Anyone can be apart of this and we not only need technical advice we need people that can help proof read, edit, grammar, format, etc. We would like input from every part of the North American continent.

If you don't have a lot of experience or are in a related field and would like to be included let us know.


----------



## tgeb (Feb 9, 2006)

The whole frickin Continent? 

It's going to get busy around here.


----------



## jmic (Dec 10, 2005)

denick said:


> We would like input from every part of the North American continent.



Nick,
Were you using PVC glue again today? :w00t: :laughing:


----------



## denick (Feb 13, 2006)

Joe,

Don't say anything. Your in, tgeb volunteered you last night


----------



## jmic (Dec 10, 2005)

:w00t:


----------



## Nathan (Jul 21, 2003)

Also, photos to add to the articles would be great as well!

www.BuildPedia.com


----------



## jmic (Dec 10, 2005)

Nick,
I can remember the ages of like 6-9 helping my Dad doing footing drains using clay pipes with strips of tar paper over the joints and then putting hay over the stone, I think I got paid $ 2.00 / day. As I got older I'd do the drain work distributing the stone around the foundation by either using 5 gal. buckets or by wheel barrow, I'd do the whole job myself on a weekend and make $50.00 per house. I was raking in the loot.:clap: Boy those were the days!:thumbsup:


----------



## jmic (Dec 10, 2005)

Nathan said:


> Also, photos to add to the articles would be great as well!
> 
> www.BuildPedia.com



A photo of Nick!:w00t:


----------



## denick (Feb 13, 2006)

Joe,
Boy Oh Boy, $2.00 you got two dollars?
You had a pail? you Had a wheelbarrow?

Man you sure had an easy life!


----------



## Nathan (Jul 21, 2003)

BTW, I just added a Excavation & Site Work topic to BuildPedia.com

*Also, quick note:*
Articles need to be posted under the authors real name and not a screen name. We want this to be an online Building Encyclopedia with great info and I think the use of real names will help.


----------



## jmic (Dec 10, 2005)

So Nick, How can I be of help to you on this article? Let me know.:blink:


----------



## Double-A (Jul 3, 2006)

More than willing to help. Let me know what I can do. 

I'm willing to write, edit, proof, you name it. I don't have a great deal of experience with footing drains, but I'm always willing to share what I know.


----------



## kid creole (Jul 11, 2006)

so wheres it at???
it's getting harder for me to find any real answers here?


----------



## PipeGuy (Oct 8, 2004)

denick said:


> Anyone who would like to contribute to the article we are going to try to write for the Buildpedia please post your interest here.


Interest. What do you need from me? How do I provide it? I've built lots of underdrains though not 'foundation' drains specifically. In fact we're building 10 underdrain sytems now to serve about 6K SY of 'bio-retention' area(s). I've seen lots of design standards and specifications and have a fairly decent handle on the technical apsects - though I'm no engineer. Let me know.


----------



## ron schenker (Dec 11, 2005)

> How do I provde it?


I'm good at proof reading. There's a mistake above, should read...
Howw due eye provyde iit

Just kidding:jester: I volunteer for proof reading


----------



## PipeGuy (Oct 8, 2004)

Ya' got me Ron.:thumbup:


----------



## kid creole (Jul 11, 2006)

more jackass post still no answer on footing drains???:no:


----------



## K2 (Jul 8, 2005)

I know quite a bit about footing drains in my area but I would shy away from making any generalizations on footing drains. My area has unique conditions not found in 98% of other areas and I would think many areas have some kind of unique conditions. In my opinion foundation drains would be a topic for an engineering forum.


----------



## rino1494 (Jan 31, 2006)

For the people in the colder regions, do you guys put a trap in the ditch to daylight ??

We never do it, but if it was my house, I think that I would.


----------



## Joasis (Mar 28, 2006)

I'm in....I don't know why the lessons I learned about never voluntering didn't take....


----------



## denick (Feb 13, 2006)

Anyone and I mean anyone who would like to contribute to the article, no matter how little please let me know!


----------



## PipeGuy (Oct 8, 2004)

I'll be happy to contribute. I just need to know what it is you want. Do you hve a format in mind? PM me.


----------

